
Wasserstein GAN – Depth First Learning - cinjon
http://www.depthfirstlearning.com/2019/WassersteinGAN
======
cinjon
Hi all, we have a new DFL guide, and we are especially proud of this one.
James Allingham and his group made an especially superb curriculum for
understanding WGAN. We highly recommend earnestly studying with this at hand.
Check it out at
[http://www.depthfirstlearning.com/2019/WassersteinGAN](http://www.depthfirstlearning.com/2019/WassersteinGAN).

